# 2009 IMC 501.2.1 Location of exhaust outlets



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 11, 2011)

What is the termination point for commercial dryers? This is a motel laundry dryer exhausting through the wall; not for public use.

Thanks in advance for your comments,

Francis


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 11, 2011)

See *Section 504.1,* from the 2009 IMC: *CLOTHES DRYER EXHAUST*

*504.1 Installation.* Clothes dryers shall be exhausted in accordance with the manufacturer's

instructions. Dryer exhaust systems shall be independent of all other systems and *shall*

*convey the moisture and any products of **combustion** to the outside of the building. *

*Exception:* This section shall not apply to _listed_ and _labeled_ condensing (ductless)

clothes dryers.

From *Section 504.4, *from the 2009 IMC, *Exhaust installation*

Dryer exhaust ducts for clothes dryers *shall terminate on the outside of the building* and

shall be equipped with a backdraft damper. Screens shall not be installed at the duct

termination. Ducts shall not be connected or installed with sheet metal screws or other

fasteners that will obstruct the exhaust flow. Clothes dryer exhaust ducts shall not be

connected to a vent connector, vent or _chimney_. Clothes dryer exhaust ducts shall not

extend into or through ducts or plenums. 

.

.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks globe trekker

Where the manufacturer does not specify termination location; would it be considered environmental air or other?

The minimum distance of obstructions from the exhaust opening varies distance from openings into the building, intakes, other exhaust, property lines, other appliciances and buildings are determine by other sections of the code as applicable.






​


*ENVIRONMENTAL AIR. *

Air that is conveyed to or from occupied areas through ducts which are not part of the heating or air-conditioning system, such as ventilation for human usage, domestic kitchen range exhaust, bathroom exhaust and domestic clothes dryer exhaust.


​


----------

